# Mylo enjoying his Ostrich bone



## fernlady (Feb 27, 2013)

I bought Mylo an Ostrich bone at the weekend & had to take it off him twice! He can't leave it alone! Non-splinter & a honeycomb like texture inside.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Sox would like to know more about this bone  where does one acquire one?


----------



## fernlady (Feb 27, 2013)

Boxer123 said:


> Sox would like to know more about this bone  where does one acquire one?


Here you go
https://www.jrpetproducts.com/product-category/ostrich/


----------



## Katalyst (Aug 11, 2015)

I got one each for my two and was really, really dubious but so far, they've gone down well and they lasted more than 30 seconds which is a huge bonus. 

Bone-us.... 

....get it?

:Hilarious


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

are they smoked bones or raw? i couldnt see anything in the descriptionto say either way


----------



## fernlady (Feb 27, 2013)

mrs phas said:


> are they smoked bones or raw? i couldnt see anything in the descriptionto say either way


They're definitely not raw which is why I was dubious to start with but the lovely owner of our local pet shop showed me the one her dog has been chewing on for days & it does look like honeycomb.


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

Thanks for this - they have just got all this ostrich stuff at my local garden centre. I thought they were on the pricey side and the fact they looked cooked put me off. But i might give them a shot after your positive review


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Timber isn't an enthusiastic chewer but the fact Mylo is so keen makes me interested. How does Mylo normally enjoy a chew?


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

I would need to be very convinced about these as they are cooked. Isla has a strong pair of jaws and I’m not really sure they would be a safe chew for her.


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

Yes @Siskin I'm not sure about my two either and they are SO expensive - Murphy's jaws can crack the raw knuckle bones and they are tough.

Wondering @fernlady if there is any effect on the poops?! The raw bones cause concrete-like poop; very difficult to pass.


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

Went out with tilly only this morning in a sunny spell. Couldn't find my waterproof trousers anywhere. Put the equafleece om till. Was all right for 10 mins and then - oh my goodness- the rain and hail came battering down. It was actually painful. Poor till just parked her bum down in a marshy field and looked miserable. Battled back to the car absolutely soaked to the skin. Coat had leaked, boots which are usually waterproof proper walking boots leaked.

So - nipped up to the garden centre and got them an ostrich bone each to keep them occupied today. No enthusiasm initially. Spread a bit of peanut butter on and murphs is loving his. Be interesting to see how long it lasts; it is massive. Tills had a wee go at hers but hasn't really got going yet.


----------



## fernlady (Feb 27, 2013)

JoanneF said:


> Timber isn't an enthusiastic chewer but the fact Mylo is so keen makes me interested. How does Mylo normally enjoy a chew?


@JoanneF he's not normally enthusiastic about anything long lasting. The only other thing I can remember him being engrossed with was one of the Yakker chews which gave him diarrhoea. My sister has bought her Frenchie one today & she has just hidden it under a blanket!


----------



## fernlady (Feb 27, 2013)

tabelmabel said:


> Yes @Siskin I'm not sure about my two either and they are SO expensive - Murphy's jaws can crack the raw knuckle bones and they are tough.
> 
> Wondering @fernlady if there is any effect on the poops?! The raw bones cause concrete-like poop; very difficult to pass.


@tabelmabel I've not noticed any difference in his poo.

@Siskin I would never give Mylo a cooked bone & was also very dubious but our nice pet shop owner convinced me. She's got a staffy & she showed me the one he'd been chewing on & it really is like honeycomb.


----------



## icklemunch (May 4, 2015)

My boy LOVES these. I too was very cautious and after a long chat with the lovely people a JR pet decided to give them a go. Glad we did, they are fabulous.
They are air dried not cooked.

The jumbo cows tails are also very popular here


----------



## icklemunch (May 4, 2015)

mrs phas said:


> are they smoked bones or raw? i couldnt see anything in the descriptionto say either way


Air dried.


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

The bones really kept my two going yesterday - not quite the same appeal as raw but that's a bonus as murph can get very possessive over raw bones and has to pick the best off all raw bones before Tilly gets a look in.

Murph is down to the honeycomb internal structure on his bone:


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

My worry with Isla is her biting big chunks off and trying to swallow them. Do you think that is possible with this bone?


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

Ooooh, might need one of them!

Threads on this forum must make pet shops an absolute fortune :Joyful


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

I'll let you know @Siskin. Murphy is an incredibly hard chewer. He was a hard mouthed nippy pup so we got him started on bones early on in life and he loves working on a raw bone. Unfortunately they cause him bad constipation and when he does manage to poop, it's rock hard and white.

So we had to stop bones. I thought i had struck lucky with the raw knuckle bones as, initially, he couldn't seem to make any in roads into actually ingesting the bone; just the meaty bits.

And then, he did learn how to eat the bone so that was the end of that.

So he only got the ostrich bone yesterday and so far (after many hours at it) he hasn't got big chunks off but he is grinding his teeth on the outside and there's tiny bits coming off (a lot over my lovely carpet; it's not the tidiest bone)

Not smelly though.

Not sure if it has affected his poo. He pooed later in the day than usual but that could be because he pooped late yesterday as weather so bad yesterday morning.


----------



## fernlady (Feb 27, 2013)

tabelmabel said:


> I'll let you know @Siskin. Murphy is an incredibly hard chewer. He was a hard mouthed nippy pup so we got him started on bones early on in life and he loves working on a raw bone. Unfortunately they cause him bad constipation and when he does manage to poop, it's rock hard and white.
> 
> So we had to stop bones. I thought i had struck lucky with the raw knuckle bones as, initially, he couldn't seem to make any in roads into actually ingesting the bone; just the meaty bits.
> 
> ...


That is exactly how Mylo is chewing it - grinding his teeth on the outside.


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

tabelmabel said:


> Not sure if it has affected his poo. He pooed later in the day than usual but that could be because he pooped late yesterday as weather so bad yesterday morning


Don't you just love how comfortable we all are discussing our dogs' poo ...


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

Torin. said:


> The honeycomb texture thing (proper term is pneumatic) applies to all bird bones; it's an adaption for flight so that they're lightweight enough (the ancestor of the ostrich flew). Presumably that it's a particular selling point for ostrich ones is more their large size. But I wonder at the price and size benefit of ostrich vs turkey for most dogs.





StormyThai said:


> The smoking process changes the structure of the bone, increasing the chance of splinters.


From the last time these were discussed


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

I very bravely gave the girls a venison strip from the Natural Treat company this morning and watched them like a hawk in case of choking or gulping. Tango tackled hers like a pro, but even so it lasted her over an hour !
Reena spent a lot of time running round with it in her mouth, putting it down , having a little chew and off she went again ! I thought chewing was supposed to be calming but it seems to stress her out !
I don't think the strips have bones in but they are pretty hard, good value for a happy chewer.
Of course I've been convinced it would upset Tango's guts though she does tolerate venison well. She went straight out and gobbled several mouthfuls of grass straight after but so far all is well !


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

JoanneF said:


> Don't you just love how comfortable we all are discussing our dogs' poo ...


Lol yes - essential for healthy dog watch. Regrettably, murphs' latest poo output would suggest the ostrich bone HAS turned his poop to rock; same as the raw bones.

Tilly is fine but she is far more delicate in her bone eating style. Murph has ingested a large quantity of his.


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

SusieRainbow said:


> even so it lasted her over an hour !


Wow!! I know the strips you mean - mine are though those in seconds!! Anything like that i have to curl up and force into a kong to get them to last more than a moment


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

tabelmabel said:


> Wow!! I know the strips you mean - mine are though those in seconds!! Anything like that i have to curl up and force into a kong to get them to last more than a moment


Tango has only half her teeth left, but power jaws !


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

Aw bless her!


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

So - 9 days later, the ostrich bone is at the discard stage. Despite the appearance, those jagged edges don't feel too sharp but it's got to the stage where murph is breaking big pieces off and his poop is chalky again. And i think it could be a choking hazard @Siskin - murph hasn't choked but you can see how he has managed to break big pieces off this:


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

tabelmabel said:


> So - 9 days later, the ostrich bone is at the discard stage. Despite the appearance, those jagged edges don't feel too sharp but it's got to the stage where murph is breaking big pieces off and his poop is chalky again. And i think it could be a choking hazard @Siskin - murph hasn't choked but you can see how he has managed to break big pieces off this:
> View attachment 378177
> View attachment 378178


The ability to break off bits is what I'm worried about and she is likely to try and swallow anything she broke off. She does have very strong jaws. I have got her one as a Christmas present but will be watching her like a hawk.

Thank you for the update


----------



## fernlady (Feb 27, 2013)

tabelmabel said:


> So - 9 days later, the ostrich bone is at the discard stage. Despite the appearance, those jagged edges don't feel too sharp but it's got to the stage where murph is breaking big pieces off and his poop is chalky again. And i think it could be a choking hazard @Siskin - murph hasn't choked but you can see how he has managed to break big pieces off this:
> View attachment 378177
> View attachment 378178


Blimey! Mylo's is still quite intact & just the ends chewed down!


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

Lol yes, Tilly's would be too but murph got to hers and it's in the same state! For a small dog, he has got incredibly strong jaws!


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

I asked about these a couple of weeks ago!
Emailed JR to ask how they'd cope in big borzoi mouths, but after seeing your pics @tabelmabel I think theyll just be for smolboys over here.

Obviously I got some anyways though 
I found two different ones
JR (£9.99), seems a bit more meaty
ROAM (£8.99), smells delightfully smokey!


















Frodo says......
JR wins, but Hiccup and Rory were happy to have the other one!


----------



## tantrumbean (Aug 23, 2011)

I got the JR ostrich bones for my 2, as the border terrier monster usually goes through even supposedly long lasting chews in less than 5 minutes. It's been brilliant. He's had it for several weeks now and after the first couple of days, where he would frantically chew on it and I removed it after 30 minutes or so, he's now having a munch for shorter periods a few times a day. There's still about 6 inches left and nothing that looks like it could break / splinter, etc. Not cheap, but definitely worth the money as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

Yes, i think the ostrich bones are a good buy for most dogs - there won't be many with jaws like murphles'. Seriously, the noise of him cracking bone is very alarming. He's never happier than when he has a bone.


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

Got 2 new ostrich bones today. Murphs is absolutely knackered after his walk this morn and spent half an hour giving tills his scary eye stare (which means don't touch the bones!!)

And then he toddled off behind a chair to kip so mrs energy ball got to work:


----------

